# Ashbury Hotel, Okehampton, 6 Courses on Site.



## oltimer (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wanted to share this with anyone not aware of the above venue, its the best value golfing holiday around with Six Courses within walking distance from your bedroom.
Park your car up you wont need it again until going home.
Everything included apart from very cheap priced buggies.
google Ashbury + Manor Hotels Okehampton , have been 7 years on the trot.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wanted to share this with anyone not aware of the above venue, its the best value golfing holiday around with Six Courses within walking distance from your bedroom.
Park your car up you wont need it again until going home.
Everything included apart from very cheap priced buggies.
google Ashbury + Manor Hotels Okehampton , have been 7 years on the trot.
		
Click to expand...

I hate to say it but I called in on the way back from Lanhydrock to have a look around, as somebody had mentioned it as a possible future venue for a late Summer meet.
Wasn't impressed.
Staked trees, marker posts and cart paths everywhere. 
And six golf courses crammed into that space????
I'm no snob but I think I'd rather play one "quality" course 6 times than 6 "average" courses once.
I can understand the appeal though.


----------



## oltimer (Jul 26, 2011)

Crammed into that space !! 
a most rediculous statement that could only be from one who hasn`t played there, one Course is that spaced out it is unwalkable and the others have as much land and more than many of those single site courses. only new trees are staked - a normal occurence, its pretty full ALL year round so those that HAVE played it like it. 
suppose you didn`t like the swimming pool, snooker room, bowling alley,indoor bowls + games rooms, fishing lakes, tennis courts, as much food as you want, etc etc all included in the price,plus several bars. 
why knock something you haven`t tried.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2011)

Crammed into that space !! 
a most rediculous statement that could only be from one who hasn`t played there, one Course is that spaced out it is unwalkable and the others have as much land and more than many of those single site courses. only new trees are staked - a normal occurence, its pretty full ALL year round so those that HAVE played it like it. 
suppose you didn`t like the swimming pool, snooker room, bowling alley,indoor bowls + games rooms, fishing lakes, tennis courts, as much food as you want, etc etc all included in the price,plus several bars. 
why knock something you haven`t tried.
		
Click to expand...

Whooooaaaa!
Steady on.
You don't have a financial interest in it do you????

I said "I could see the appeal" but it wasn't for me!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 26, 2011)

I went there about 13 years ago, on 3 consecutive years when my son was about 15.

It only had 3 courses and a par 3 course. The venue is superb if you have sporty kids as they had every sport you could want and all in great condition. My good lady was into arts and crafts and they had a wonderful facility for all manor of crafts from pottery to glass engraving and all in between. The accomodation was acceptable and the food better than you would expect for such a place.

I was fairly new to golf then, and found the courses were really well maintained but some of the fairways were narrow and with a proportion of hackers (like me) on the course balls did certainly fly around!I couldn't criticise the place at all and I know they have added considerably to the number of courses and other facilities since I last went.

Some guys I know are going there this week and they range down to 5 h/cap so it does suit all levels. The beauty when I went was that I could have a daily round of golf, play in the tennis competition and then, say, do archery, rifle shooting and try my hand at bowles all in the same place with 1st class facilities!

The last time we went our son, then 15, had his own room and we really only saw him in passing for a whole week!


Chris


----------



## oltimer (Jul 26, 2011)

No financial interests anymore than someone who lists the Ping clubs he plays with, which incidentally I have looked at on the shelf in the Shop, in fact I even had a practise swing with one them, seem very average to me and would rather have the better hitting qualitity Mizunos, I can see their appeal but not for me.
hope I haven`t put anyone off Pings by voicing an opinion without trying them. but I did look at them once.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2011)

No financial interests anymore than someone who lists the Ping clubs he plays with, which incidentally I have looked at on the shelf in the Shop, in fact I even had a practise swing with one them, seem very average to me and would rather have the better hitting qualitity Mizunos, I can see their appeal but not for me.
hope I haven`t put anyone off Pings by voicing an opinion without trying them. but I did look at them once.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swinger (Jul 26, 2011)

It is a great value venue and loads to do. 

It could be a place for a cheaper meet over several days.

Not a big fan of many of the holes there though.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2011)

It is a great value venue and loads to do. 

It could be a place for a cheaper meet over several days.

Not a big fan of many of the holes there though.
		
Click to expand...

It seemed to be over run with Sun and News of the World readers when I visited.
Did they have print off vouchers available like those "holidays for Â£5.00" offers?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 26, 2011)

It seemed to be over run with Sun and News of the World readers when I visited.
Did they have print off vouchers available like those "holidays for Â£5.00" offers?


Click to expand...

Snob   

Never thought I'd ever say that to Smiffy


----------



## DCB (Jul 26, 2011)

It seemed to be over run with Sun and News of the World readers when I visited.
Did they have print off vouchers available like those "holidays for Â£5.00" offers?   

Click to expand...

It'll be a bit quieter now then


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been there a few times and it is an enjoyable venue for holiday golf but none of the courses would get me back on their own. If you want somewhere to play some relaxing golf without getting too precious about scoring well then it's fine. Some of the 9 hole loops have too many quirky holes to be truly enjoyable. I stayed at the golf course site and it was much quieter with no families around. The food was decent and they keep a good bar. Plenty to do in the evenings too and so for the cost it does represent decent value for money.


----------



## Bazzab18 (Jul 26, 2011)

I think you can only judge this place if you have played the courses and enjoyed the activites and accommodation. I have been there 3 times with a group of 32 lads and it has been an incredible golf weekend. Ok the rooms are dated but you are hardly in them, the courses are kept in good enough condition to keep most happy, and there are some challenging holes. In saying that I do appreciate and agree with some of the comments in that none of the courses are stand out quality. But you need to keep in mind who they are catering for. If you want a top class golf course then this is not your place, if you want a resort that offers decent golf, other activites in the evening (snooker etc) all for excellent value then this is your place. The food is pretty impressive considering it is within the price.


----------



## funkyfred (Jul 27, 2011)

A society Im in has been going here every year since 1999. back then it had 3 courses but that has now been increased to 6. 
There is a vast difference with the peoples handicaps that play in this society, in as much that we go up to a h/c of 36, but these are guys who probably only play 3 or 4 times a year.
You normally get 27 holes of golf with each night and we stay for 3 nights, that gives us a 72 hole tournament 18 Fri, 27 Sat and 27 on the Sunday. On the Monday we normally play a 9 hole fun game.
I must say the course's are normally in fantastic condition although they do keep the greens slow (wooly) due to the amount of traffic on them. As mentioned before the food is reaaly good considering the amount of people there, and that is 3 meals a day. 
I can understand it's not everyone's cup of tea, but for what we use it for it is ideal.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 28, 2011)

I've just managed to book a 3 night stay at St Mellion which includes 5 rounds of golf, two of them on the world renowned Jack Nicklaus championship course. It's one of the best courses in the country.
Cost Â£318.00 per person.
According to their 2011 tariff, the same stay at the Ashbury Hotel would cost Â£249.00.
That's a difference of just *Â£69.00*.
Ok I don't think that St Mellion will have snooker tables, a darts board or a bowling alley, but I'm a golfer (no, seriously I am!) and I'm going to play golf. 
And if I'm driving all that way (over 5 hours) for a week-end away, I want to feel I've done something "special".
You have to pay for buggies at St Mellion, whereas there is a nominal charge for them at the Ashbury.
But being one who appreciates superb courses, I'd rather walk the Nicklaus course than buggy two of the Ashbury's. It would knacker me out, but it's that good.
At St Mellion, you stand on almost every tee and think "bloody hell, what a great looking hole". 
Sorry.......for an extra Â£69.00 it's a no brainer for me.


----------



## Swinger (Jul 28, 2011)

You forgot the extra cost of balls smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2011)

You forgot the extra cost of balls smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

     

It is possible to lose a few. Especially on the first 5 or 6 holes.
St Mellion is one of the few courses I've played where you stand on the tee in awe of what's about to come. Even on the first, which is a fairly innocuous opener, you are a tad apprehensive.
Some of the best greens I've putted on, and one of the few courses I've played where you don't mind going in the bunkers too much. Different kind of sand!
If you are knocking the ball around fairly straight and a reasonable length, it's not too penal. But if you are off your game, it's a right heartbreaker.
Really looking forward to going down there again. It's a bit of a trek, but well worth it. Fingers crossed for the weather though. I have played it on a beautiful autumn morning with not a hint of breeze. And I've played it in a howling gale and the rain came down so hard it made your head bleed. We had to walk in after 14 holes, it was impossible.
Haven't been for a good few years, it will be interesting to see what changes they have made to the Old course as well. Apparantly they have integrated 9 new holes throughout the layout. It looks a superb test in it's own right.


----------

